# Verschiedenste Emerge Probleme

## RealBluescreen

Hallo!

Ich hab auf meiner jungen Gentoo Installation auf einem Fujitsu Siemens (Pentium4, 512MB Haupt) ziemliche Probleme mit dem installieren von Paketen.

Zeitweise hatte ich mit einem Could not run/locate "i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" zu kämpfen, reemerge von gcc halfen. gcc-config -l gibt " i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.1.2 *" aus.

Jetzt habe ich ein neues Problem, das sich nicht so lösen lässt. Ich hab aber zwischenzeitlich ein bisschen an der make.conf gedreht, vielleicht könnt ihr mir wieder raushelfen, ich bin ganz neu und hab da den überblick verloren.

Beim emerge von "kde-meta" schlägt das Paket ev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.30 mit compilation failed fehl.

Hier sind die Daten: 

make.conf

Log Datei von "dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.30"

Screenshot

----------

## Pamino

Der will noch immer das i486 gcc.

Du hast offensichtlich einen CHOST wechsel gemacht.

Geh nach diesem Tutorial vor:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

----------

## RealBluescreen

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> Der will noch immer das i486 gcc.
> 
> Du hast offensichtlich einen CHOST wechsel gemacht.
> 
> Geh nach diesem Tutorial vor:
> ...

 Tja, doof; Ursprünglich war in der make.conf kein CHOST eingetragen, bzw. er war auskommentiert.

Aber i686 ist doch richtig für einen Pentium4, oder?

----------

## Pamino

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

>  *Pamino wrote:*   Der will noch immer das i486 gcc.
> 
> Du hast offensichtlich einen CHOST wechsel gemacht.
> 
> Geh nach diesem Tutorial vor:
> ...

 Hab zwar nie ein Intel gehabt aber da der wohl 32bit ist es wohl richtig.

Eigendlich ist das anpassen der make.conf Teil der Installation bzw. man muss es selbst eintragen.

Viel Erfolg

----------

## RealBluescreen

Läuft nicht so gut: econf failed  bei glib-2.16.6.

Wie kann ich denn nochmal "alle Pakete entfernen" und neu draufpacken, und nur den Kernel und die Konfigurationen (make, hosts) behalten?

Ich hab sonst noch nichts eingerichtet, ausser htop^^

----------

## Pamino

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> Läuft nicht so gut: econf failed  bei glib-2.16.6.
> 
> Wie kann ich denn nochmal "alle Pakete entfernen" und neu draufpacken, und nur den Kernel und die Konfigurationen (make, hosts) behalten?
> 
> Ich hab sonst noch nichts eingerichtet, ausser htop^^

 econf failed sagt gar nix. Musst schon die log posten    :Cool: 

Neu aufsetzen ist wohl gar nicht nötig  :Very Happy: 

//Edit: emerge -e world wird das chost problem denke ich auch ned beseitigen

----------

## RealBluescreen

 *Pamino wrote:*   

>  *RealBluescreen wrote:*   Läuft nicht so gut: econf failed  bei glib-2.16.6:
> 
> ```
> >>> Unpacking source...
> 
> ...

 Aber ich wüsste dann, das jetzt alles eigentlich normal funktionieren wird. 

Ich denke, das problem resultiert daraus, das gcc schon mit der neuen EInstellung kompiiliert ist, die anderen aber nicht; Und es kommt laut Tutorial ja auf die Reihenfolge an.

 *Quote:*   

> //Edit: emerge -e world wird das chost problem denke ich auch ned beseitigen

 Nein, kommt bei dev-util/pkgconfig-9.23 zu "econf failed":

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pkg-config-0.23.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23/work/pkg-config-0.23 ...

 * econf: updating pkg-config-0.23/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating pkg-config-0.23/glib-1.2.10/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating pkg-config-0.23/glib-1.2.10/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating pkg-config-0.23/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... 

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23/work/pkg-config-0.23/config.log

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2382:  Called econf

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line  543:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m            die "econf failed"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   econf failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

Und kannst du mir sagen, warum meine /etc/resolve.conf nach jedem Start auf den Stand der ersten Installation zurückgesetzt wird, als sie natürlich noch leer war?Last edited by RealBluescreen on Thu Mar 05, 2009 3:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pamino

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

>  *Pamino wrote:*    *RealBluescreen wrote:*   Läuft nicht so gut: econf failed  bei glib-2.16.6.
> 
> Wie kann ich denn nochmal "alle Pakete entfernen" und neu draufpacken, und nur den Kernel und die Konfigurationen (make, hosts) behalten?
> 
> Ich hab sonst noch nichts eingerichtet, ausser htop^^ econf failed sagt gar nix. Musst schon die log posten   
> ...

 

Dann wechesl nochmal schnell die CHOST auf 486 emerge gcc und mach die Anleitung. So würde ichs zumindest versuchen

/etc/resolv.conf sollte blieiben, jedoch wird das von Programmen wie dhcp oder networkmanager überschrieben... ich kenn deine Konfiguration doch nicht   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## RealBluescreen

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> Dann wechesl nochmal schnell die CHOST auf 486 emerge gcc und mach die Anleitung. So würde ichs zumindest versuchen 

 Mach ich. Aber mit -Os...

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/resolv.conf sollte blieiben, jedoch wird das von Programmen wie dhcp oder networkmanager überschrieben... ich kenn deine Konfiguration doch nicht  

 Ich hab weder das eine, noch das andere Programm. Seltsam.

Einmal wurde auch der broadcast in der /etc/conf.d/net während einem emerge verstellt. Komische Sache...

Edit: Ich hab die Logs gepostet (oben editiert).

----------

## RealBluescreen

Puh, die Probleme sind wirklich so massiv, dass ich wirklich gerne nochmal anfangen.

Die Konfigurationen können bleiben, aber ich würde das System doch gerne neu machen.

Wie kann ich das?

----------

## Pamino

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> Puh, die Probleme sind wirklich so massiv, dass ich wirklich gerne nochmal anfangen.
> 
> Die Konfigurationen können bleiben, aber ich würde das System doch gerne neu machen.
> 
> Wie kann ich das?

 

Schon daran gedacht das man bei der allround lösung neu starten/format C  nicht viel lernt?

Wie dem auch sei, wenn du irgendwas behalten willst musst du das separate sichern (also konfigurationsdateien) und später wieder zurückschieben.

Und dann eben dein root platt machen. Boot/swap/home/etc partition kannst du behalten sofern du eine hast ...

----------

## RealBluescreen

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> Schon daran gedacht das man bei der allround lösung neu starten/format C  nicht viel lernt?

 Hier geht es nicht ums lernen. Ich weiß nicht genau, was passiert ist, und kann deshalb, wenn's wieder tut, nicht ausschließen dass irgendwo noch Probleme eingebaut sind. Ich will keine Altlasten mitnehmen.

 *Quote:*   

> Wie dem auch sei, wenn du irgendwas behalten willst musst du das separate sichern (also konfigurationsdateien) und später wieder zurückschieben.
> 
> Und dann eben dein root platt machen. Boot/swap/home/etc partition kannst du behalten sofern du eine hast ...

 Ok, dann versuch ich sowas.

----------

## RealBluescreen

Das gleiche Paket macht andere Probleme: Das installieren des Paketes ev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.30 lässt das Installationsskript in eine Endlosschleife verfallen, welche die Fehlermeldung ausgibt, das das Verzeichnis von OpenSSL nicht gefunden werden konnte.

Also hab ich openSSL mal installiert; Aber der Fehler wird trotzdem ausgegeben. Muss ich den Pfad irgendwo eintragen? Und wenn ja, wohin denn dann?!

----------

## RealBluescreen

Das ganze kam nicht zur Auflösung, ich musste neu aufsetzen, hatte damals auch noch keine Ahnung.

Die Umstellung auf Xorg 1.6 sorgte auch zunächst dafür, das die Grafik nicht mehr funktionierte. Mit den neuen Treibern funktioniert heute aber alles wunderbar.

----------

## Max Steel

Bei jedem update des xorg-server musst du die drivers neu bauen.

----------

